# lets make something



## JT. (Feb 4, 2015)

for the fun of it lets see how quick some one nows whatmy new project is 
probably some one nows already after  3-4 pics 

start donor part 



cut 3 pieces out of it made them to size and cleand them up 







some  milling and drilling 












center hole need to be 23.2 mm  but i got no cutter that size  so i got thise solution 







cutting threads the lazy way :thinking:




ok not to bad 1"x 12 unf 




so thats is the work from one day now i need to find the time to continue the project


----------



## JT. (Feb 4, 2015)

day two 

i spend 5 hours to make that*******rhom crap thing working 
very expencive but not good at all it looked like it was put together with a big hammer 
i had to take it appart and scrapped till everything glided smoothly 

and another hole made to 46 mm 




made a brass bushing and pressed it in place 




 the ram i made before  strange effect on the pic seems like the slide has a problem 
but it is ok  in the "real world"




test fit very smooth glide with no play   




and some more part from another  milling session




still a long way to go


----------



## john mullen (Feb 19, 2015)

I have no idea. please post more photos... Nice machine work


----------



## machinistmarty (Feb 19, 2015)

Maybe a bar to drag keyways with on the lathe?


----------



## JT. (Apr 16, 2015)

sorry for the delay but i had some other urgent thing to do i wil post pick soon project is nearly finished 
>>>>>>>>>


----------



## JT. (Apr 16, 2015)

bottle is a 0.5 quarter wather bottle


----------



## sgisler (Apr 16, 2015)

Reloading press for .50 BMG??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JT. (Apr 16, 2015)

yes but i will need it for swaging bullets


----------



## sgisler (Apr 17, 2015)

Ah.  Good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

